# Sticky  Aftermarket ROPs for International Farmall tractors



## Hoodoo Valley

Here's a link to a shop that builds them for various older models and sells them on Ebay or direct......... Email @ saginawcountytractor.com or you can call 810 638 5787 The sellers name is Saginawcounty if the listing goes dead......... eBay My World - saginawcounty


----------



## farmertim

But that's not where you fit a ROPs to a fork lift,!!!!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas

By chance they offer fold down ROPs.


----------



## deerseeker001

I checked the link but didnt see any prices?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

His number is included and you might have to call them to get a price quote. If you do buy one from them, let us know how the unit fit up!


----------



## Mudtrux

Pardon me for asking a rookie question but what is it for or do?


----------



## ErnieS

Roll Over Protection devise. Basically, a roll cage.


----------



## Mudtrux

Thanks Ernie.


----------

